
Calico Labs Publications - apsec112
https://www.calicolabs.com/publications/
======
dannykwells
To be honest, this looks...low. 5 papers in 2019? They've been around for 5
years, with 100s of scientists and dozens of labs? I wonder if they're keeping
the best learnings back.

That said, a few of these look pretty interesting:

"Naked mole-rat mortality rates defy Gompertzian laws by not increasing with
age"
[https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC5783610/](https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC5783610/)

"A lysosomal switch triggers proteostasis renewal in the immortal C. elegans
germ lineage"
[https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC5936623/](https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC5936623/)

"How a mutation that slows aging can also disproportionately extend end-of-
life decrepitude"
[https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC5526670/](https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC5526670/)

~~~
jfim
The page does mention they're selected papers, not necessarily all of them. A
quick Google scholar search for calicolabs shows other papers than the ones
listed on that page.

------
j7ake
Does anyone have an estimate of the difference between research output from
calico versus institutions in academia? It would be interesting to see where
they rank.

~~~
cottonseed
Here's the first ranking Google turned up: the nature biomedical sciences
index: [https://www.natureindex.com/supplements/nature-
index-2019-bi...](https://www.natureindex.com/supplements/nature-
index-2019-biomedical-sciences/index)

Harvard, the top biomedical institution, gets a score of 2,312.65. Alphabet
(Calico isn't broken out), the #18th corporate institution, gets a 13.98,
basically below all the major pharma companies. It wouldn't make the list of
top 200 institutions overall. I didn't look closely at methodology, but it
looks like it's counting publications in nature journals but doesn't weight
for impact, which would surely up weight more prestigious institutions. That
said, Alphabet/Calico/Verily's primary goal isn't necessarily to publish.

disclosure: I work at The Broad Institute (#66 institution, ha)

~~~
pen2l
When it says Harvard, I assume it includes the entire Harvard network,
including BI, MGH, BWH, etc. in which the case it's not that impressive. I'm
pretty sure any lab at the Broad is way more efficient than the average lab in
the Harvard network.

And Calico is not playing games to get published, like the typical lab in
academia does.

------
jszymborski
I thought Verily was the shell under which Google did it's Life Science
research... I wonder why the need for another.

~~~
hobofan
Calico is focused on longevity (reduction of aging effects) research, while
Verily is more general purpose life science research.

